#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Alu buizen met clamp

## LSD

Hellow,

Ik ben op zoek naar Aluminium buizen met aan beide (of 1) uiteinde een clamp of een soort van klik-sluiting zoals je wel eens ziet bij rolsteigers (claw-clamp?). Bij Doughty noemt men zoiets een "boom arm", maar deze vind ik met max 1m lengte. En die van de rolsteigers zijn neem ik aan niet echt geschikt of veilig genoeg voor gebruik in de licht-business (wat een woord  :Big Grin:  )  

om gelijk een hoop vragen uit te sparen : waarvoor zou ik zoiets gebruiken... wel : om bijvoorbeeld al eens een mheadje of stukje truss wat lager, en stabieler dan met een steel, onder een trussconstructie te hangen.

wie oh wie kan mij helpen[:I][:I]

edit door MOD: onderwerp verhuisd naar juiste onderdeel, ik lees klammen en alu..dat lijkt aardig op riggen!

----------


## LSD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LSD_
> 
> 
> edit door MOD: onderwerp verhuisd naar juiste onderdeel, ik lees klammen en alu..dat lijkt aardig op riggen!



Mij goed  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Volgens mij kun je ze gewoon uit de steigerbouw gebruiken, de pijp van een aulminium snelbouwsteiger is ook 50 mm en een steigerconstructie wordt ook in een winkelcentrum over het winkelend publiek heen gebouwd. 
Deze zijn natuurlijk gewoon gekeurd alleen zijn ze bedoeld om steigers te schorren en dus te zorgen dat hij niet gaat torderen of wippen.
Ik weet niet of je deze bijvoorbeeld tussen je traversen meg klemmen en er een paar macjes aan mag hangen. al is de maximale belasting nog niet bereikt, het blijft een klem en dat is toch niet geheel veilig lijkt mij. ik denk dat ik het gewoon lekker zou doen met een paar stropjes of een swivelcoupler. weet je tenminste zeker dat het goed zit.

Overigens, de kem die jij bedoeld is een clawclamp voor 50mmpijp en is gewoon te los te krijgen, dan kun je er gewoon het stuk pijp tussenzetten van de lengte die je nodig hebt.

Veel suc6 ermee en ik hoop dat je wat wijzer van me geworden bent

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LSD_
> 
> Hellow,
> 1.   ...Aluminium buizen met aan beide (of 1) uiteinde een clamp. (....) Bij Doughty noemt men zoiets een "boom arm", maar deze vind ik met max 1m lengte. En die van de rolsteigers zijn neem ik aan niet echt geschikt of veilig genoeg voor gebruik in de licht-business (wat een woord  )  
> 2.   ... waarvoor zou ik zoiets gebruiken... wel : om bijvoorbeeld al eens een mheadje of stukje truss wat lager, en stabieler dan met een steel, onder een trussconstructie te hangen.



Hallo LSD,
ik neem aan dat je iets als dit 
http://www.peaktrading.com/productpa...uctPageId=1534
bedoelt, maar dan langer?

Er is in Amerika een norm voor dit soort dingen (boom-arms)in de maak, en daar wordt echt niet zomaar allerlei steigermateriaal voor voor gebruikt.
Heb je een idee over de maximale lengte? Het maakt nogal wat uit of je 1m of 3m lengte hanteert zodra je ze niet meer vertikaal hangend gebruikt.
Maar als je een stukje truss aan een andere truss wilt hangen met dit soort dingen ben je toch al gauw uit de steigermaterialen. Dat is vaak zeer dunwandig materiaal soms zelfs minder dan 2mm, en de gebruikte legeringen aluminium zijn vaak minder sterk dan die van truss en zowiezo heeeeeeeeeel wat minder sterk dan staalkabel. 

Als je een 50x2mm buis gebruikt heb je pakweg 300mm² aluminium. 
Met een rekenwaarde van ca. 100 N/mm² kom je op een breeksterkte van 30 kN. 
En ik schat dat je voor de prijs van zo'n boom-arm al gauw een stuk op 3-4 steels van diezelfde lengte kan kopen. 
Dat is te vergelijken aan een staalkabeltje van 8 a 9mm!  :Smile: 
Een kruisje maken met staalkabels en het hangt ook meteen stabieler en zeker veiliger, want op zo'n lange buis (=hefboom!) zet je erg gemakkelijk ongewild al een veel te groot moment! [:I]
En dan is het krak!  :Frown: 
Dus: hoe lang? hoe zwaar? welke richting enz enz maken toch wel degelijk uit! 
En wat betreft die "klik-clamp", vergeet die maar meteen, want dat zijn dingen die alleen maar twee op druk belaste buizen onderling aan elkaar mogen verbinden. En uit jouw vraag lijkt die optie nou net niet aan de orde.

----------

